# my cat on vidalta



## ELIZABETH SHERRIFF (Dec 16, 2016)

My cat on vidalta his it safe my cat been on it so far 11 days he his losing weight and not eating what can I do I need advice


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

You need to speak to the vet & see what they suggest.


----------

